# Marx HO F-1 Indy cars



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

Marx Made 2 HO Indy cars, the "Harvey Special" & the "Willard Special". Were these actual cars in real life or were they just made up names to avoid copyright issues ? The white / Red #77 car is an original Marx "Willard Special" & the yellow #33 Car is an AML / American Line Repop of the Marx "Harvey Special" (Mine has a T-Jet Hot Rod roll Bar & AML Willard special w/s added-long story).Aside from the names were these just Generic toy designs or were these copies of actual real life vehicles ?



Neal:dude:


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

*Batteries?*

Seems like Willard made batteries but I am probably wrong.

Jim Norton
Huntsville, Alabama


----------



## AZSlot Racer (Dec 5, 2007)

Real cars but the liveries are not. The Willard Battery Special was driven by Parnelli Jones to an Indianapolis 500 victory in 1963. The Harvey Special is from the same era, I don't know who it was driven by but it was built by Mickey Thompson.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

The Harvey Aluminum Special was entered by Mickey Thompson as noted by AZslot Racer. Dan Gurney drove it in the 1962 Indy 500, Dan's rookie year.

http://www.thompson-motorsports.com/indy6204.html

Russ


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Both were based on real cars but fell a little short of their 1:1 counterpart


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

BY the way you acn buy NOS body kits of both these cars under the American Line name.

The Willlard Special was the start of this car










And if you would like to see what you can model for the TJET look here:

http://www.vabeachho.com/Indy/


Roger Corrie


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

resinmonger said:


> The Harvey Aluminum Special was entered by Mickey Thompson as noted by AZslot Racer. Dan Gurney drove it in the 1962 Indy 500, Dan's rookie year.
> 
> http://www.thompson-motorsports.com/indy6204.html
> 
> Russ


Great site, Russ. 

But I believe the '63 car was the basis for the Marx Willard.

http://www.thompson-motorsports.com/indy63.html


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

You're correct, DD. I should have dug deeper for pictures of the 1962 car. The 1962 car has a more conventional layout. You found a really cool site too! Isn't the internet sweet?


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

what a great site, very cool how much innovation went into Indy car construction in the early 60's. thanks for posting all this!


----------

